# SL4 Video Review



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Should answer some SL3 vs SL4 questions. Enjoy!

Peloton


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting. I love my SL4 Sworks, but have never ridden an SL3. Can it really be so different? 

To believe this guy, it's night and day. I find that hard to believe. Any differences must surely be fairly subtle.

And to say its lighter, fine, but please, back it up with some figures of real frame weights. Saying that the full bike is 16lbs is meaningless.

These reviews need to be a bit less 'Wow, look at this', and a bit more, "Let's take a critical and even look at this".


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

bernithebiker said:


> Interesting. I love my SL4 Sworks, but have never ridden an SL3. Can it really be so different?
> 
> To believe this guy, it's night and day. I find that hard to believe. Any differences must surely be fairly subtle.
> 
> ...


The SL4 had major R & D / input from pro teams and riders and one of the things levelled at the SL3 was that the head tube was too stiff and the BB needed beefing up. They have addressed this and in my opinion the SL4 is a better bike due to this. It climbs better than any bike out there now with the Tarmac BB ping we all love. Also it holds and sustains speed better on the flat where as the SL3 needs a push. Also, the bike should offer more comfort over 60 miles + due to the new cobra headtube and forks, which again came about from pro team feed back.

I adore my SL3 but I have no doubt the SL4 is better, but at the moment, I am building my Venge and will stick with that for now. 

As ever, quantifying the changes into numbers is impossible aside from NM readings but having tested a lot of SL4 bikes I believe it.

Diego.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess I should throw my SL3 in dumpster since it is so bad now.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Contador would have won the tour had he been riding an SL4.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

That video sounded like a commercial produced by Specialized


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Giving us the "Wow and Gee-whiz" while reviewing an $11000 bike and ending by telling us we can have* nearly* all the same performance out of a $5000 bike with different carbon and parts is a somewhat meaningless comparison. Different carbon and parts is a different bike. 
All the pro level +$10000 bike are marvels of design and manufacture. 
Worthless review.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Waxbytes said:


> Giving us the "Wow and Gee-whiz" while reviewing an $11000 bike and ending by telling us we can have* nearly* all the same performance out of a $5000 bike with different carbon and parts is a somewhat meaningless comparison. Different carbon and parts is a different bike.
> All the pro level +$10000 bike are marvels of design and manufacture.
> Worthless review.


That may be true, but I can tell you that the $5000 version, the Pro model with DI2 Ultegra is a TON of bike for the money. My shop has one and its really nice, light, and well-equipped.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

RkFast said:


> That may be true, but I can tell you that the $5000 version, the Pro model with DI2 Ultegra is a TON of bike for the money. My shop has one and its really nice, light, and well-equipped.


They're great bikes, and Ultegra is an excellent gruppo (I haven't had a chance to ride with Di2 yet) but as he said "it's not about the bike". My concern is about reviewing one bike while pitching another.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

All this SL3 vs SL4 discussion makes me upset that I just purchased a SL2 (my first carbon bike) on clearence.......


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

SeaRay said:


> All this SL3 vs SL4 discussion makes me upset that I just purchased a SL2 (my first carbon bike) on clearence.......


I'm riding an SL2 Roubaix (2011) and I sure don't feel it lacking in any respect.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*S works*

Hey,
I'm going to stay with my two S WORKS Roubaix. 
The 2011 ride a bit different than the 2010 but it could be the different seat or just a little different fit of each. They both are a good fit for me, I'm not a racer and no plans to start. Just like the feel at the end of a 60 to 100 mile ride form the weekends.


----------

